# Split tube build, look at what came today



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seen a ton of post on the best setups, and decided to build one and give my review. If anyone is interested lol. Heres what came today. 

Pyramid 240 watt amp. 37 bucks shipped ebay
Polk DB651s 59 bucks shipped ebay
H2O waterproof dive case for my ipod 3rd gen. 29.99 on sale at H2O web site, Is usually 75
also have a Pyramid waterproof cord and grommet for the pipe. not pictured but 15 bucks shipped ebay.
Will be getting the pipe this sat after work and will post pic's of progress then, The H2O is really nice and came with waterproof headphones and an arm band but i will be mounting it to the handlebars. I am currently building a bracket for it now, It does have two mounting holes in the back with screws. Let me know what yall think and any suggestions on strapping it down and how you guys secured your amps inside the tube.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I got board and decided to go ahead and finish the mounting bracket and mount it up, Notice i used the clamp that holds the winch actuator and just flipped it down and reversed the screws on it. Just used a peice of aluminum and heated bent and drilled it where I needed to. A little ******* I know but it wont budge and is where i can see it easily. also here is a pic of the plug and wire setup I bought. Let me know what You guys think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice clean job. It looks good.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Clean! - Should make a nice set-up.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks guys, I will post up the tubes after I have them built this weekend, and maybe a sound clip before long.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

thoes speakers are the **** i have them in my truck


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

before i went to fiberglass boxes i took a 2x4 as long as the amp and screwed the amp onto it then took the 2x4 and amp and put it in the tube where i wanted it located and then gorilla glued the 2x4 where it contacted the pipe. the ipod mount is clean man looks good. id like to hear those speakers when you get it done cause i wanna get some polks, i thing theyll sound better than the alpines i got now.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

The polks are much better speakers than the amp can provide for for sure. But they sound great. Thanks for the complements on the ipod box. I have everything together and painted but painted it with the wrong stuff and it won't dry. Car undercoating stuff. The guy at napa said it was identical to spray on bed liner which is what I usually use. And polks are my definate brand. Got them in all four doors of my truck and love them


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

if its that spray in the blue can with the white cap it wont ever dry its worthless. better to just buy a quart can of herculiner and go to town, that stuffs bulletproof


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's it lolol. I just gotta find a way to get it off now. Can't paint over it. Gonna be hell getting it off. Its like tar


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

yup, gettin it off will be a b**** cause you cant sand it cause its wet, you cant put airplane thinner on it cause it melts plastic/pvc, best thing might be paint thinner, acetone, or mineral spirits and a paint scrapper, lol ive used that stuff before so i knew exactly which can you were talking about


----------

